# My Shrimp Tanks



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I was taking pictures last night so I figure I might as well throw these up on here and show them off ~

My 29g Cherry Shrimp tank







I also have a few Otos in there, 3 assassins snails, and so many pond snails.


My 5g snowball Shrimp tank







It has Malaysian trumpets snails and for right now, 2 mystery snails. I'll be upgrading them into a 10g on Friday, payday needs to come sooner ;-;



Now all I need are some of those orange shrimp and I'll be set. Anyone selling those for stupidly cheap? XD


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

YOU HAVE NO IDEA
HOW JEALOUS I AM
I HAVE AN INFATUATION
WITH SHRIMP
ESPECIALLY MY SINGLE MALE GHOST SHRIMP NAMED ASH
BROCK WAS GIVEN AWAY AND MISTY WAS EATEN
WHY AM I TYPING IN CAPS LOCK
OTHERWISE I AM AS JEALOUS AS HELL AND I WANT TO STEAL ALL OF YOUR SHRIMP....
By the way, how many shrimp are in the cherry tank??


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> YOU HAVE NO IDEA
> HOW JEALOUS I AM
> I HAVE AN INFATUATION
> WITH SHRIMP
> ...



SHRIMP ARE FANTASTIC
I ALSO LIKE THEM A LOT
ASH SOUNDS AWESOME

I've no clue how many shrimp I have in my cherry tank, maybe around 100?
Theres so many hiding places in there XD

I know for a fact I have 9 snowballs though lol


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Nice! I'm thinking of getting shrimp too. 

I'm sorry if I sound super stupid (Im laughing at my stupidity as I type this), but do shrimp swim? I want to put them in my 25 gallon 24x20x12 (LxHxW) and I would want to see them on more then just the bottom. Do they climb the driftwood? I envy your tanks!!

I apoligiz fore mie stoopiditee. <-- Had to type that


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Pearl2011 said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of getting shrimp too.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound super stupid (Im laughing at my stupidity as I type this), but do shrimp swim? I want to put them in my 25 gallon 24x20x12 (LxHxW) and I would want to see them on more then just the bottom. Do they climb the driftwood? I envy your tanks!!
> 
> I apoligiz fore mie stoopiditee. <-- Had to type that


No worries, I didn't know much about shrimp activities until I got them X3


Yes, I have shrimp zoom around the tank all the time, though I think its because I have a ton of floating plants that they have to swim up to. I see them all the time hanging upside done, its pretty cute X)

Though I dont have anything in the tank that can really hunt down my shrimp so thats probably why they arent that shy.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so jealous. I have no luck. Overnight I lost 8 RCS, 6 Rili, 1 ghost and 5 CRS. Nothing to hunt them (unless my trumpets are closet murderers).

Don't be surprised if you have some stolen... I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice tanks, I plan on setting up a cherry tank (the right way lol), I just need to find out how much it will all cost to do.

I learned that shrimp don't like big water changes. I read that they only like 10% of their water changed weekly, I guess it makes it easier on the person.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> I am so jealous. I have no luck. Overnight I lost 8 RCS, 6 Rili, 1 ghost and 5 CRS. Nothing to hunt them (unless my trumpets are closet murderers).
> 
> Don't be surprised if you have some stolen... I am a glutton for punishment.


Im sorry to hear that D:
I had an outbreak of shrimp deaths in my cherry tank that I never found out the cause of though I have a sneaking suspicion it may have been my assassins...






kfryman said:


> Nice tanks, I plan on setting up a cherry tank (the right way lol), I just need to find out how much it will all cost to do.
> 
> I learned that shrimp don't like big water changes. I read that they only like 10% of their water changed weekly, I guess it makes it easier on the person.


I dont /think/ mine too too much to set up, honestly most of the movey ive spent has all been on plants since I think I have about 13 different species in there XD

Anyways, almost everything I found at different times on craigslist so it was all pretty cheap. I can list out the costs if you like ^^

Most things dont like big water changes, though shrimp are clean so you really dont have to do much. With my tank I generally do a 20% water change every 2 weeks.


----------



## bowbass (Jul 4, 2012)

*freshwater shrimp and using barley*

Hey hey,
Has anybody used or know about using barley bales in a filtration system to control string (filament sp?) algae in aquarium housing/breeding shrimps. The system consistes of (10) 55's and (2)75 gal. sumps. Very good water turn over.at roughly three times and hour on most. Some are adjusted to a little less because of the number of newies and fry. The tanks also are used for blue-eyes, nanos, dwarf varieties that do not feed off of the fry and young as a rule. The barley is used to reduce fil. algae and water clarity but does it kill the benificial algae the the shrimp grase on?
Also have a variety of nerites and large snails.
Any advice is welcome. I use it in my pond and works there very well but it only holds koi.:shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> YOU HAVE NO IDEA
> HOW JEALOUS I AM
> I HAVE AN INFATUATION
> WITH SHRIMP
> ...


Pokemon shrimp! xD


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

bowbass said:


> Hey hey,
> Has anybody used or know about using barley bales in a filtration system to control string (filament sp?) algae in aquarium housing/breeding shrimps. The system consistes of (10) 55's and (2)75 gal. sumps. Very good water turn over.at roughly three times and hour on most. Some are adjusted to a little less because of the number of newies and fry. The tanks also are used for blue-eyes, nanos, dwarf varieties that do not feed off of the fry and young as a rule. The barley is used to reduce fil. algae and water clarity but does it kill the benificial algae the the shrimp grase on?
> Also have a variety of nerites and large snails.
> Any advice is welcome. I use it in my pond and works there very well but it only holds koi.:shock:


I've never used it before.
If you start your own thread, im sure you would get better advice though ^^







teeneythebetta said:


> Pokemon shrimp! xD


The best kind!


----------

